# Blackened Catfish and Dirty rice



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

After seeing TnH's crappie thread, I decided to blacken some catfish ! First I made some homemade dirty rice for the first time. I loosely followed paul prude homes recipe. Only omitted the gizzards and used red bell pepper instead of green. Turned out great! Never knew chicken livers were in dirty rice! The fish got nothing more then covered in melted butter and blackened redfish magic on a hot griddle on my gas grill! Served with some Mexican cornbread!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And the money shot


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang that looks good!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It all looks good, but that cornbread has my attention.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

YUM! Thanks for sharing in that bunch of goodness.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Seasoning looked "almost" spot on!!! I love to have no meat showing, all seasoning but then again I spent a few years of my life in NO and love cajun!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

That looks delicious! :yes:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Holeee Moleee that looks divine!


----------

